# IGF-1 DES 1,3 localized growth?



## stronger4ever (Feb 24, 2011)

I know in theory it should cause some localized growth, but has anyone experienced this? 

How significant???


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the theory would be more applicable because of its ability to instantly fit into misshapen receptors, and considering its active life is very short, it would be best to shoot in an area that you worked.

-T


----------



## Db52280 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just started using this today along with PEG MGF. I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 24, 2011)

What about IGF-1 LR3, any localized growth from it. It's just going to be a pain in the ass to inject my lats when I do back, I was wondering if it's even worth it.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> What about IGF-1 LR3, any localized growth from it. It's just going to be a pain in the ass to inject my lats when I do back, I was wondering if it's even worth it.



Even though its in the body for so long, I see better results when injecting it IM localized. I would guess it has to do with the immediate availability, how much you inject, and the state of the receptors.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> Just started using this today along with PEG MGF. I will let everyone know how it goes.



Sounds good buddy.

-T


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 24, 2011)

What about the receptors, does using so much IGF at once doesn't get wasted?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

DES is able to fit into the misshapen receptor, which makes it so unique and effective... so at a dose 33.3mcg I dont think you should worry about any wasting.

-T


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you lose any size when you get off IGF-1? Either one?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 29, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Do you lose any size when you get off IGF-1? Either one?



Bump, I'm curious myself but from my reading it says "no".


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Jun 30, 2011)

Not a lot


----------

